# Oil in intake?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

How much?

The answer would be that *some* is normal. Small, trace amounts of oil. However, pools or a thick coating on the intercooler hoses means you've probably got a PCV issue. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> How much?
> 
> The answer would be that *some* is normal. Small, trace amounts of oil. However, pools or a thick coating on the intercooler hoses means you've probably got a PCV issue.
> 
> ...


Its not severe by any means, there is a noticeable amount though. I haven't pulled off any other hoses to see if there are pools of oil. Ill just take it as being normal.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Dieselard said:


> Its not severe by any means, there is a noticeable amount though. I haven't pulled off any other hoses to see if there are pools of oil. Ill just take it as being normal.
> 
> Thank you for your advice.


Get a picture of it if you can.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright had oil leaking out of my intake hose at throttle body. Whats the fix for this PCV failure?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Alright had oil leaking out of my intake hose at throttle body. Whats the fix for this PCV failure?


Is the cam cover hissing?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually cover was replaced last fall. No hissing and cover is dry at litte hole on diaphram circle.


----------

